# Revell 69 GTO Judge



## k357 (Apr 19, 2007)

Built OOB with Platikote Chevy engine orange paint....


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Great job.
Russell


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Bring on the GOAT! Awesome job on "the great one", love the retro color


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very Realistic The paint looks like GM Carosel red!


----------

